# Adele's Makeup



## vivaXglamlove (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Adele. She is so amazing!
I've always loved her makeup so I would love some recs (i'm an nw15, black hair and hazel eyes!)
Pictures of three looks that I love:


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey girl!
Well you have good taste! I love her make up also.
I would get the MAC penultimate liner in Rapid black to do her eyeliner, this is easy to build up and really good for people with wobbly hands in the morning!
I think she also uses in the second photo, some sharkskin shadestick with carbon over the top, and then eye pencil in black on the lower lash line. 
And she is definitly wearing falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure which ones though...

I think her lipstick/gloss looks like freckletone with C-thru lip gloss over it, her lips are a bit pigmented so i think that would be a good combo to work on you too 

Her cheeks look like Well dressed blush, for a very slight glow, and its all set with some studio fix powder (In my opinion) which looks amazing.


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Feb 6, 2009)

Adele is lovely. The lipstick in the first photo looks like Cosmo does on me (NC15).


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I think she is wearing false lashes on the top and bottom. Very pretty ... for the first and last looks, it is the typical vintage style eyes with heavy eye liner and a slightly defined crease... Marilyn Monroe-esque


----------



## MissResha (Feb 7, 2009)

i LOVE her! now that Winehouse is all cracked out, it's all about Adele according to my iPod. she looks beautiful in all of these photos.


----------

